# California-Florida Chili - Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Sep 24, 2002)

CALI-FLORIDA CHILI 

Serves: 6 
Source: "1,001 Recipes For People with Diabetes" 

INGREDIENTS 

- 1 tsp crushed mixed peppercorns, divided 
- 1 lb boneless, skinless chicken breast, cut into 1-inch cubes 
- 4 cups sliced plum tomatoes 
- 1 cup diced sun-dried tomatoes (not in oil) 
- 1 cup Zinfandel OR dry red wine OR reduced-sodium chicken broth 
- 2 dried California chilies, chopped 
- 4 tsp chili powder 
- 1 avocado, chopped 
- 2 tbsp sunflower seeds, toasted 
- Salt, to taste 
- 6 tbsp finely chopped fresh purple basil 

DIRECTIONS 

Sprinkle 1/2 teaspoon peppercorns in a medium non-stick skillet; 
add chicken and saute until pieces are lightly browned. 

Combine fresh and dried tomatoes, wine, chilies, and chili 
powder in large saucepan; stir in chicken. Heat to boiling; 
reduce heat and simmer, covered, 6 minutes. Uncover and simmer 
until slightly thickened, about 5 minutes. 

Stir in avocado, sunflower seeds, and remaining 1/2 teaspoon 
peppercorns. Season to taste with salt. Spoon into bowl; 
sprinkle with basil. 

Nutritional Information Per Serving: Calories: 258, Fat: 9.2 g, Cholesterol: 46 g, Sodium: 272 mg, Protein: 21.5 g, Carbohydrate: 19.7 g ++++ Diabetic Exchanges: 4 Vegetable, 2 Meat, 1 Fat


----------

